# EuroTripper 4 | Mont Productions Coverage



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

Here is my [light] coverage from this year's EuroTripper. My first show in FL, and although my car did not make it out (thanks air ride), I still did. Managed to take a few photos.. the rain was really f-ing with me :banghead: . (Every time I would take my camera out, it would start to rain, so it went back in the bag lol)



DSC_0406 by Mont Productions, on Flickr


DSC_0366 by Mont Productions, on Flickr


DSC_0357 by Mont Productions, on Flickr


DSC_0358 by Montira Touthong, on Flickr

Full coverage: Flickr or Mont Productions

See you guys at EuroJam!


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Mont! Didn't know you moved to Florida. eace:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Great shots!


----------

